# Help Identifying Schwinn Chrome Frame Made in Japan



## kodyind (Oct 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what model Schwinn road bikes were made in japan and were all chrome, it have no decals just a round head badge sorry I don't have a photo


----------



## mongeese (Oct 28, 2016)

Super le tour?
world voyegeur?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 28, 2016)

Voyageur 11.8

Super LeTour 12.2


----------



## kodyind (Oct 28, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Voyageur 11.8
> 
> Super LeTour 12.2



I am a middle weight guy so I don't follow light weight bikes, what is it worth, condition is good. It is being auctioned off tomorrow


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 28, 2016)

kodyind said:


> I am a middle weight guy so I don't follow light weight bikes, what is it worth, condition is good. It is being auctioned off tomorrow



Ive seen really nice ones sell for +$500.


----------

